#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Macro runs an access query, how do I automate it so that it copies query results to excel

## Weasyb

Dear MVP's:

There is a macro that runs several queries in my access database. 

The macro is a macro and not a procedure in a module. 

This macro (not a module) runs several queries.

Once query is run, the user is supposed to take the previous weeks excel report and do a "save as" and rename it to the current week and copy each query output to its corresponding data tab in excel. 

Then refresh all pivot tables in this excel workbook and save the spreadsheet to a particular folder path.


Any suggestions to point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated. I should mention I do not know VBA.



Thank you,



Lisa

----------


## alansidman

Your post does not comply with Rule 8 of our Forum RULES. *Do not crosspost your question on multiple forums without including links here to the other threads on other forums*.  

Cross-posting is when you post the same question in other forums on the web. The last thing you want to do is waste people's time working on an issue you have already resolved elsewhere.  We prefer that you not cross-post at all, but if you do (and it's unlikely to go unnoticed), you MUST provide a link (copy the url from the address bar in your browser) to the cross-post. 

Expect cross-posted questions without a link to be closed and a message will be posted by the moderator explaining why. We are here to help so help us to help you!

Read *this* to understand why we ask you to do this, and then please edit your first post to include links to any and all cross-posts in any other forums (not just this site).

crossposted at:  http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/microso...ort-excel.html

----------

